
Subverting Chinese Brainwashing Using “Fuck XueXiQiangGuo” - andreilys
https://github.com/fuck-xuexiqiangguo/Fuck-XueXiQiangGuo
======
andreilys
Came across this FT article [1] exploring how some Chinese are getting around
the mandatory "Study Xi Strong Nation app"[2]. The app requires users to
collect a certain amount of points by scrolling through state-media articles
about the president and answering quizzes.

Someone open sourced a way to subvert this brainwashing, and now there could
be a real chance of Github being blocked in China if this solution gets too
much traction. That or Github/Microsoft will take the repo down to appease
Beijing.

[1][https://www.ft.com/content/adaa462a-4f61-11e9-9c76-bf4a0ce37...](https://www.ft.com/content/adaa462a-4f61-11e9-9c76-bf4a0ce37d49)

[2] [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-china-
blog-47236902](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-china-blog-47236902)

~~~
Phithagoras
Use ghostbin next time?

